# ***** Dangerous Winchester SXP Fail *****



## Jim (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow, this is insane. Do you have this shotgun or know someone who has this model.....let them know.

https://www.winchesterguns.com/library/articles/detail.asp?id=709

[youtube]rBX7mEBVOao[/youtube]


----------



## Johnny (Apr 24, 2015)

is this the same gun that killed an "Expert Marksman" a few years ago ??
I saw it on 60 minutes or something like that. At the time of the TV show,
Winchester said this was not a "gun" problem, 
but, owners not knowing how to engage the safety correctly.
If this is the same gun, I guess so many law suits finally won the recall.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow that is almost unbelievable. I don't understand how it's setting the round off. If the hammer is still in the cocked position, what could be detonating the powder? That's a little scarey.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dangerous for sure


----------



## PSG-1 (May 2, 2015)

Almost reminds me of slam-firing a Winchester 1897, except, he's not holding down the trigger to fire it. Just an educated guess, but I'd say it's something going on with the sear/hammer engagement causing this problem.


----------



## JMichael (May 4, 2015)

PSG-1 said:


> Almost reminds me of slam-firing a Winchester 1897, except, he's not holding down the trigger to fire it. Just an educated guess, but I'd say it's something going on with the sear/hammer engagement causing this problem.


But if you listen to the video, he dry fires it after the accidental discharge, so the hammer is still cocked after the discharge. That's what I find strange.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 4, 2015)

Then the only other thing that could be suspect would be the firing pin somehow binding up, leaving it protruding from the bolt head when it closes on the round in the chamber. Maybe the firing pin rebound spring isn't strong enough?


----------



## lovedr79 (May 5, 2015)

had this happen to me with a savage bolt action .260, my buddy let me borrow it for the opening day of rifle season. i hunted the morning, unloaded it. went to lunch. came back thank goodness i was taught proper firearm safety. when i went to put a round in the chamber i had it pointed in a safe direction when i slide the bolt forward it went off. scared me so bad i was shaking uncontrollably. unloaded it. went home. come to find out someone had done a "trigger" job, a poor one. the gun smith said the sear was filed too much.


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2015)

lovedr79 said:


> had this happen to me with a savage bolt action .260, my buddy let me borrow it for the opening day of rifle season. i hunted the morning, unloaded it. went to lunch. came back thank goodness i was taught proper firearm safety. when i went to put a round in the chamber i had it pointed in a safe direction when i slide the bolt forward it went off. scared me so bad i was shaking uncontrollably. unloaded it. went home. come to find out someone had done a "trigger" job, a poor one. the gun smith said the sear was filed too much.



Holy Crap you serious? I'd be shaking my boots off too.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 6, 2015)

yes i am serious. the guy that owned the gun was very apologetic, as he was a rangemaster for the agency he works for. he took it to the range and he was so thankful that no one had ever been hurt as several people had used that gun.


----------

